# Eze-lap diamond stones



## eoinsgaff (26 Nov 2009)

Hey all, 

has anyone got experience with the eze-lap diamond stones as opposed to the DMT ones? How do they compare? I'm considering a set of the double sided ones from Rutlands - http://www.rutlands.co.uk/hand-tools/sh ... ond-stones . Is there much of an advantage with 8"x3" over the standard 6"x2".

Cheers

Eoin


----------



## xy mosian (26 Nov 2009)

I have used Eze-Lap diamond stones? for some time. Never had a problem. I have not done a comparison at all so cannot comment on that. My Fine stone is 8"x2", the course is 6"x2", I often wish I had managed to buy larger ones, especially the course one. Initially my reason for buying, from Tilgear I think, was the lower price compared to DMT. That may not be the case now. If I were to buy another diamond stone? it would be Eze-Lap, the devil I know.


xy


----------



## Digit (26 Nov 2009)

Not used DMT but I do use EZe Lap and found no problems. If this is the first time you've used diamonds stones be warned. After a couple of uses the diamond surface seems to become smooth, this is normal.

Roy.


----------



## ike (26 Nov 2009)

Ditto the above. l also like them because they are continuous diamond surface, are very heavy, solid steel, and come in a lovely leather/hide pouch. Good VFM. Mine are 8 x 3. The extra width is perfect for 4-1/2 or 5-1/2 plane blades.


----------



## Digit (26 Nov 2009)

Mine is single sided and attached to a piece of Paxolin so that I can hold it in my bench vice.

Roy.


----------



## Waka (27 Nov 2009)

I use EZe-lap and find them supurb.


----------



## woodbloke (27 Nov 2009)

Digit":cbp4qwjp said:


> After a couple of uses the diamond surface seems to become smooth, this is normal.
> 
> Roy.


True, this is the normal 'bedding in' of the stone. It 'appears' to be smooth and not cutting. In fact it does still cut, but not as aggressively as when brand new - Rob


----------



## WellsWood (27 Nov 2009)

I have a couple of the 8x3 single sided EZ-lap ones and to be honest I found them a bit of a disappointment, ceertainly compared to the equivalent DMT one. They work OK, although the "bedding in" process is a little unnerving - it feels like you've worn them out with the first few sharpenings untill you realise what's going on. My gripe with them is that they're far from flat, and I do mean _FAR_ from flat, which is a shame as I bought them primarily fro flattening the backs of chisels without the tedious reworking of my waterstones. I really should have taken them back but I'd had them a while before I realised, and anyway I had such an "interesting" time at Tilgears shop where I bought them that I just couldn't face the return journey.
As said, they work pretty well considering they're substantially cheaper than the opposition, but if flatness is going to be an issue check them carefully and back 'em straight away if not up to scratch.


----------



## eoinsgaff (27 Nov 2009)

Based on the response I take it that the DMT plates are the preferred option. I see there is a dia-sharp and a duo sharp, one being set in a metal alloy and the other being set in a plastic respectfully. 

Which of these is the perferred option? Any advice on supplier.

Thanks lads

Eoin


----------



## eoinsgaff (2 Dec 2009)

I've been doing some searching and the only source for the DMT Duo Sharp in Ireland and the UK (in woodworking sites) appears to be Yandles who are not the cheapest. 

Is there someone I'm missing (outside of Rutlands, Tilgear, Axminster)

Eoin


----------



## Alf (3 Dec 2009)

There's D & M Tools.


----------



## eoinsgaff (3 Dec 2009)

Cheers for that Alf, 

thought I was out of luck there for a while. I'll be purchasing a duo-sharp (fine, very fine or what ever) asap.

Eoin


----------



## segovia (13 Nov 2014)

I thought I would try one...... 

At least 0.025" out 

Going back tomorrow 

John


Mod edit- 5 yrs old thread, please start a new thread if required.


----------

